# New to Goldens! Need Grooming supplies!



## Top40APBT-GR (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey all,

I am new to Goldens, and while I have a grooming table, I am used to APBTs - the wash-n-go sort of dogs - and I have absolutely zip-zero-zilch grooming tools for Goldens.

My puppy-girl is going to be a show dog, and while I'm close to her breeder and have her as a resouce, I'm wondering what grooming tools I should invest in (which scissors, brushes, conditioners, etc) to make sure she has a wonderful show coat.

Any advice is welcome! I appreciate it!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think I have ever bought from them, but I have heard many recommend petedge.com 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Top40APBT-GR (Feb 26, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> I don't think I have ever bought from them, but I have heard many recommend petedge.com
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you for the welcome! I am looking for WHAT to buy, not where


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Your breeder should be able to tell you what products they like best and recommend.

None of my dogs are show quality. They are all wash-dry-brush a little then pray they don't roll in muck!

I do use a force dryer with mine to blow dry them in the winter. The yorkies air dry in warm weather but Buddy, the golden but be blow dried year around of he gets hot spots. He is my sensitive guy. 

I use plain combs with different tooth lengths and widths- I am a bad girl because I will buy cheap combs and dollar store scissors. 

I do like Isles of Dogs shampoo/conditioner products best.

Best of luck with your girl.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

A good forced air dryer is a must. You don't want to use a human hair dryer.
I have a Challengaire Double K that I like. A lot of people use the Chris Christensen dryer, which is a bit more expensive.

You'll want a quality pair of thinning shears and straight scissors. Everyone has there own preference but I use Roseline and Chris Christensen. Expect these to be expensive as well.

People have different opinions on brushes. I don't use slicker type brushes. I've heard they are not good for the skin or coat, but other people do use them. I use a Chris Christensen pin brush. 

You'll also want a good comb - the most popular seems to be on that has two widths on the same comb. One half is wider, the other half is narrower. 

A good stripping rake is a good idea too. I like the one from Oster. 

You'll want a quality shampoo made for dogs. Again, there are many options. You'll find a favorite. Chris Christensen is a good place to start for all-in-one shopping, but there are many others you can try. 

Some kind of detangler/conditioner could be useful when you're combing out the feathers. I like Ice on Ice by Chris Christensen. 

Those are the basics for grooming a golden. If you're going to show him, there are a hundred other little tricks that breeders use: hairspray, kolesteral, corn starch....every person has their own secrets to achieve perfection in the ring. Most of these don't apply outside the ring because the effect doesn't last very long. 

For a golden outside the ring, a good blow dryer, comb, thinning shears and straight scissors with get you 95% of the way there. 

I highly recommend DVDs by Deb Oster and Erik Strickland. They give great how-to's on grooming.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Bojangles for that info! 

I too am new to grooming and even thought my guy is still a puppy with tons of puppy coat, I'm using a carving knife to get the dead puppy fur out and also a pin brush to get him use to it. I need to buy a dryer but I'm not sure what's more important.. a grooming table, dryer, or happy legs! All too expensive at once so I would like to spread out! We'll see.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Roushbabe said:


> Thank you Bojangles for that info!
> 
> I too am new to grooming and even thought my guy is still a puppy with tons of puppy coat, I'm using a carving knife to get the dead puppy fur out and also a pin brush to get him use to it. I need to buy a dryer but I'm not sure what's more important.. a grooming table, dryer, or happy legs! All too expensive at once so I would like to spread out! We'll see.



I'm no pro, but I think the most important thing for getting a "show dog" look is the dryer. It's what helps make the coat lay flat and straight. If you're not actually showing your dog, he will look better than any other dog in the neighborhood (unless you live in a neighborhood with a lot of golden breeders) if you just bathe him and blow dry him with a forced air dryer. 

A dryer can be overwhelming for a little puppy. It's loud and powerful. Bentley still doesn't like it. I would put your puppy on the table (or wherever you groom him) EVERY DAY and pretend to groom him. At first, turn on the dryer but don't turn it on him. Let him get used to the noise for a few days. Then blow some air on his rear feet and stop. The next day move up his rear legs a bit. Then his butt, then his back. Work up over a period of days or weeks, depending on how your puppy takes it, towards the head. When you can easily blow dry the top of his head, you've arrived!

The other thing is to start using the dryer without the nozzles. Just the hose - that will be the gentlest air flow (but still pretty strong). Once your pup is used to the dryer, introduce the nozzle you want to use (nearly everyone I've seen uses the flat or diffuser nozzle). 

Good luck!

PS Your little guy is ADORABLE!


----------



## Top40APBT-GR (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for the information!! I will definitely look into all you've posted. She's still young, so I'll probably be buying a lot of this over time...

Maybe I should stick with cheap-to-groom APBTs


----------

